# help with billing for CAPD training for physician



## pam powers (Oct 29, 2010)

I am trying to find the code to bill medicare for the physician training part of CAPD. my local states that CPT code 90989 is no longer covered by Medicare and i need to know if there is a new code????:   confused:


----------

